# Hunting with studs in



## KautoStar1 (10 August 2010)

Does anyone use studs for hunting or is this a totally mad idea ??
Just wondering if some big flat road studs might just give a bit more grip, be suitable for any road work but not cause any stud related injury whilst across country.
Thoughts please.


----------



## oakash (10 August 2010)

I always have two road nails per shoe.Helps to keep you upright on treacherously slippery roads when cantering or crossing them at speed. The tips eventually break off, but generally I have at least one left per foot after a month or so.


----------



## Sparkles (10 August 2010)

No no no noooooo.

Road nails all the way


----------



## Simsar (10 August 2010)

NEVER use studs please, road nails are your best bet.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (10 August 2010)

We get our farrier to put road nails in but are there studs that the farrier can put in? They are kind of round???? Quite flat.


----------



## Simsar (10 August 2010)

Road studs you mean.  Nails are permanent.


----------



## KautoStar1 (11 August 2010)

I was thinking road studs rather than nails.  Mainly thinking about a bit of grip across country rather than on the roads.  But was not thinking about true jumping studs, definately not, no !
I was wondering because we slipped quite a bit at the weekend on the damp grass, especially on corners and down hill.


----------



## tmsmorgan1 (11 August 2010)

You can say that again Kauto some of those corners were a bit precarious to say the least and you asked the question I was going to ask lol xxx


----------



## alex2 (13 August 2010)

When the going is slippery, i.e. rain after long dry period, I put small road studs in, one in each hind. This is because my horses have big feet so slip easily in these conditions and the studs help stop them slipping.


----------

